# Tarantulas Eating Fruit / Vegetables (Video)



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have heard they will sometimes do it, but this was the very first time I have ever seen it with my own eyes and can't find any other videos.
Here is a quote from my video: 

"I usually feed my crickets if I leave them in the enclosure with the spider, I left it in there for maybe 20 minutes and when I checked on the spider, she/he was munching away on a slice of pepper!
The whole thing was digested and a little bit of skin remained on the side..
I mist this spider every couple of days, and it has a water bowl, so it probably wasn't thirsty, although the pepper is a very watery fruit/vegetable.
The spider in the video is an Austrailian Goliath or Phlogiellus sp. goliath, this must be some rare footage as I can't find any other videos of tarantulas eating vegetables.
Another crazy tarantula escapade that I have never witnessed before."


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

im not convinced that its eating it tho - to me its just munching through it with its fangs.... what say you?


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

gambitgareth said:


> im not convinced that its eating it tho - to me its just munching through it with its fangs.... what say you?


As a pepper is like 70 percent water, I would say it is just a convinient way to drink, cool footage though eh?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

It'll just be drinking, I doubt it has the enzyme composition to deal with fruit/vegetable matter.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Moonleh said:


> It'll just be drinking, I doubt it has the enzyme composition to deal with fruit/vegetable matter.


I did say that above, small correction.. this is my Selenotypus sp. Nebo, not my Phlogius... didn't remember which one was eating it lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

It is still pretty interesting  lovely spider too.


----------

